# Contro soil



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks a lot like Aquasoil from ADA.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea, that stuff looks awesome. I wonder if available in the states anywhere.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

newportjon said:


> Yea, that stuff looks awesome. I wonder if available in the states anywhere.


gla with have it soonish. That stuff is the same thing as the substrate Oliver knott has his name on.


----------



## emmanueln (Oct 5, 2010)

its ADA contro soil made from vocanic soil leaches out amonia and nitrate initially so constant water change of thrice a week for the first month is advisabel. dont add fishes in those days


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Regenesis said:


> It looks a lot like Aquasoil from ADA.


Yeah it does but can you show me any substrate that's made from soil, clay, etc that's not in some pellet form. I seen many different Japanese bands of soil based substrate that are all in pellet form. Someone can easily say that aqua soil looks like another brand or the other way around unless you exactly know which came first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

oldpunk78 said:


> gla with have it soonish. That stuff is the same thing as the substrate Oliver knott has his name on.


Orlando told me it was the same as the Oliver Knott Nature soil as well, which I've heard good things about.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

How does one get lover knotts soil in the us ? Not possible?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> How does one get lover knotts soil in the us ? Not possible?


We're just going to have to wait for gla. My guess is a couple more months at least.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Oldpunk78,

I only asked just incase someone else was a current distributer.


----------

